# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Hello Miss VI

## Summer

I am waiting patiently with abated breath for your trip report  :Embarrassment:  I live for your trip reports and will read and reread them over and over and over..... :Big Grin: 


I know you are a busy lady but it does not hurt to ask.  :Wink:

----------


## *vi*

oh my *Summer* I owe you a whopping apology!!!  I'm just seeing this.  Shows how often I can stop by to visit my favorite forum.  

Thank you for being such a sweetie and thinking of me. I've been to Jamaica and back 3 times since my last report.  Have a pushcart load of photos but no time to post the way I want.   I will TRY to get something up soon even if it's just pictures and blurbs.

Again thanks for enjoying the reports...you made my day!

----------


## Summer

Thanks Vi, you are my favourite Lady  :Embarrassment:

----------

